# caad 10 &shimano bb?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just won a white caad10 off e bayl,I have a steel merckx that Ill be takin 7800 shimano off,but the cdale has bb30 bb ,whats the better of reducers I could use to make the crank work


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=29424


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

thanx,I also did a lil research cause the bb30 stuff is new to me and I found wheels mfg. adaptors in delrin and aluminum


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

vette said:


> thanx,I also did a lil research cause the bb30 stuff is new to me and I found wheels mfg. adaptors in delrin and aluminum


yes you can use that but you will need the bb30 bearings, cir clip etc... and you cant use your shimnao BB.... so if your caad 10 does not have the bb30 bearing.. better with FSA sleeve..


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

the sleeve is permanent according to the dealers and removing it later will void frame warranty,aaargh bb30 cranks are expensive and I just got the shimano decisions decisions


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

vette said:


> the sleeve is permanent according to the dealers and removing it later will void frame warranty,aaargh bb30 cranks are expensive and I just got the shimano decisions decisions


no just on carbon frame, with caad 10 no problem


----------

